# Quasar Tips.



## sunneyboy (2/8/14)

Hi all 

I got my first rda and regulated device this week and have .......wait for it ........ been trying out various single coil builds on my quasar but having no luck with flavour. 

I am getting nice big fluffy clouds but the flavour is meh... I have been comparing between my twisp and the quasar (clone) and the twisp is killing the RDA in the flavour department. Which is super depressing. 

I have tested single 28 g micro coils ranging between 1.5 - 2 ohms with wattage set to 10-15 watts with cotton wicks. 

Are there any quasar owners out there with ideas to improve the flavour I am getting off this atty?


----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)

and have . . . . . . ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

And what do you have? The suspense is killing us!


----------



## Alex (2/8/14)

decided that..


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

I shall be giving you....


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

Anybody want...


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

Want what ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

A free...


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

Disease free ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Hi @sunneyboy , looks like the forum may have cut off your message. 
That has happened to me before
Dont worry, just come back and repost what you were trying to say. 

The lads were bored and having some fun 
Was entertaining. Lol


----------



## sunneyboy (2/8/14)

Oops. So sorry. let me try edit the original post.


----------



## capetocuba (2/8/14)

I fully agree with everybody's comments here ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

sunneyboy said:


> Oops. So sorry. let me try edit the original post.



I have no experience with the Quasar @sunneyboy 
Maybe @RevnLucky7 can offer you a tip or two. If i recall correctly, he uses one

What may help to get a better response is if you post a picture of your coil and wick.


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

sunneyboy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my first rda and regulated device this week and have .......wait for it ........ been trying out various single coil builds on my quasar but having no luck with flavour.
> 
> ...


I have a Quasar modded to bottom feed for my Reo. Have never tried it with a single coil. With dual coils it is awesome for me. Far, far superior to a twisp. I think the chamber really is too big for effective vaping on a single coil.


----------



## sunneyboy (2/8/14)

Thank you @Andre . I rebuilt it with dual micros worked out to 1 ohm. Vaping some vape mob tobacco brew at 15 watts with airflow all the way open wow what a difference. it tastes like I am biting into a juicy tobacco and honey sandwich. I was ready to bin this atty.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

sunneyboy said:


> Thank you @Andre . I rebuilt it with dual micros worked out to 1 ohm. Vaping some vape mob tobacco brew at 15 watts with airflow all the way open wow what a difference. it tastes like I am biting into a juicy tobacco and honey sandwich. I was ready to bin this atty.


Awesome, glad you got that sorted.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/14)

This is one RDA I want to get my hands on, and the magma. Will get one as soon as finances allow for a mech mod. That VapeMob T'bac Brew is epic! I made the mistake of buying only 10mls, finished it in 2 days!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/8/14)

I'm late to this party. 
I see you're happy now with the atty? 
Good news is at 15W with wide open air holes you've hardly tapped into the Quasar. Bump it to 30W if you can or use a Mech. Once you move into these kinds of builds you're not going to be using regulated devices. Especially ones at 15W. Unless you're happy. Then you're happy. But like I said, you've hardly tapped into what you do. Hope this helps. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sunneyboy (3/8/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm late to this party.
> I see you're happy now with the atty?
> Good news is at 15W with wide open air holes you've hardly tapped into the Quasar. Bump it to 30W if you can or use a Mech. Once you move into these kinds of builds you're not going to be using regulated devices. Especially ones at 15W. Unless you're happy. Then you're happy. But like I said, you've hardly tapped into what you do. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I have one of the fasttech dna 30 clones so I am able to bump it up but for the moment I am just taking baby steps he he . 

I took it up to 20 watts which had my head spinning. I think I will need to get a lower nic juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

